# como armar un robot basico



## spartino (Dic 9, 2006)

miren la verdad no es muy importante es mas bien un hobby pero me gustaria saver si alguien me puede explicar o mandar algun plano de como armar algun robot, auto o avion a control remoto 

sinceramente mis conocimientos de electronica no son muy amplios para ser mas especifico no se nada de electrónica jeje pero bueno espero q me puedan ayudar!


----------



## thors (Dic 13, 2006)

manda un post a Aristides del foro


----------

